# GT5 Nurburgring Challenge



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

I did this on another forum a few years back with GT4 so now the new ones out I thought I'd resurrect it. Just a bit of fun and maybe a lighthearted fight to see who's the best!!

All you have to do is buy the Mk1 TT 3.2 (57000cr.) in GT mode and go to Practice > World Circuits > Nurburgring Nordschleife. Then post your best lap on here (preferably with a screenshot) and we'll stick a little leaderboard up. You can use any of the options like racing line, steering assist etc but the car MUST be completely standard.

If people want to do it in the Mk2 3.2 or the TTS etc we'll put different leaderboards up.

I'll start the ball rolling with a time of 9:08.719










Mk1 3.2 Leaderboard

1. Fictorious (8:32.294)
2. Hoggy (8:32.427)
3. kazinak (8:34.268)
4. Fred (8:40.976) (pending photo evidence)
5. Daz8n (8:42.462) (pending photo evidence) 
6. manphibian (8:45.719)
7. richieshore (8:45.971)
8. malstt (8:54.370) (pending photo evidence)
9.
10.

Mk2 TTS Leaderboard

1. Hoggy (8:18.832)
2. Fictorious (8:17.011)
3. Fred (8:20.741) (pending photo evidence)
4. Arne (8:29.618)
5. manphibian (8:30.495) (pending photo evidence)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Good luck!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will try this later and let you know my time.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've heard that you can buy a 225 from a used car market also. So finally we know if that heavy 3.2 lump make the V6 slower than 225 on a track :wink:


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

First lap, totally standard, no changes, no aids at all (not even line) did a *9:01.366*

Had two offs (one of which invalidated my lap, but took a pic anyway just in case) so reckon I could probably do a 8:40 ish

However it leaves too many options for cheating does this. I'm sure in arcade mode it gives you a standard car so you cannot possibly modify it. I'll go investigate.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, no the only TT in arcade mode is that twin turbo thing.

In that case we have to just trust people or say you can modify it however you want.

I'm up for trusting people but have seen these threads before and people start accusing others of cheating LOL

May as well do a TTS as well then we have two boards for each MK.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Just done the TTS, again all standard, had one off and did a *8:34.107*

It was noticably faster than the Mk1 3.2 but didnt feel as nice on the limit, the 3.2 is a lot easier to drive faster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Good man, i'll have a go when i'm not so hung over


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Fred, its GT mode all the way and just have to trust people!! Impressive time, is that manual or automatic. I'm a manual man myself!! I think I can vastly improve my time, no offs as such but slower than I should be in a few corners!!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

nate42 said:


> I've heard that you can buy a 225 from a used car market also. So finally we know if that heavy 3.2 lump make the V6 slower than 225 on a track :wink:


Can do a 225 one aswell if people get it. I haven't seen it in used cars yet but only had the game a few days. I have a modified 3.2 with 395 BHP and all weight reductions etc but think standard is better for a fairer playing field!


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

I use auto. I'm not a console man myself so really struggle with the pad. I dont use the analoge things, I have to tap the steering buttons and its a pain 

Get a good time up and I'll have a good go at it when there is something to aim for.

Do you have an online sign in thing?? I tried online for about 5 mins and its full of kids going the wrong way.

But.... It would be fun to set a server up (you can restrict the car so its all fair) and post the number on here.

Let me know and I will do it or lets set a time aside and then get a few on.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

9.13 ,but i've had few beers and car was orange


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

kazinak said:


> 9.13 ,but i've had few beers and car was orange


 :lol: It makes a difference. It really does.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fred said:


> I use auto. I'm not a console man myself so really struggle with the pad. I dont use the analoge things, I have to tap the steering buttons and its a pain


I could never use them either... it's just too small a range of motion to work with a thumb, which isn't really the most dextrous of digits! :lol:



Fred said:


> Do you have an online sign in thing?? I tried online for about 5 mins and its full of kids going the wrong way.


I used to find that with "Live for Speed"... there'd often be some w*nker who'd join the race and then balls it up. Fortunately with that you could easily vote to ban them. The only problem with that was if you had a genuine accident sometimes people would get a bit over-zealous with the voting just because they think someone is messing around.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Just done some more laps (yeah I'm bored today) and have done one that was pretty much perfect and I will struggle to beat, so this is all I have to give for the MK1 3.2

*8:45.858*

The lap ripped me off as I put a wheel on the grass and it invalidated it, but the previous lap was also pretty fast and in white so shows I'm not BS'ing.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

My best time is 8.54.37 can post photo later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Think only validated laps should count, it only invalidates them if you gain time by going off circuit


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah i agree with that.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

ok ok give me a bit.... I'll do it again :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

8:52.978


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Just did a lap verified *8:40.976*

The first minute was average but the rest of the lap was that good I even filmed it 8)

Film quality is poor, but just wondering now where on earth I can host this 15mb file for you to laugh at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Fred said:


> Just did a lap verified *8:40.976*
> 
> The first minute was average but the rest of the lap was that good I even filmed it 8)
> 
> Film quality is poor, but just wondering now where on earth I can host this 15mb file for you to laugh at.


youtube.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's you the best I can do @ present, will get a better lap later, hopefully... 7.55.4









Hoggy.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

It takes about 500 questions and google accounts and all sorts these days. Have just used this random free upload site instead.

Quality is borderline unwatchable though to be fair.

EDIT - site I just posted looks well dodgy, will try another.

Try this link

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b4e7c61/n/GT5.wmv

just use download button then type random words and wait 30 seconds.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Hoggy is that a fully modified TTS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice lap Fred, i started watching it, but i'm not gonna lie, i got bored and skipped most of it :lol:

Hoggy, not tried the TTS yet, but that time seems unbelievable for a standard car!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Fred, Video not too bad at all, as you say watchable. 
Standard Red TTS will try again & get a better pic with more info on.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Fred, Video not too bad at all, as you say watchable.
> Standard Red TTS will try again & get a better pic with more info on.
> Hoggy.


Good time 

Will try tomorrow


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

On standard comfort-soft tyres? (or whatever it is out the box)

If so thats a crazy time, I cant get within 30 seconds of that.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I would have thought the TTS comes with sports hard? Haven't bought one as of yet though so may be mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Hoggy's came with a jet engine too


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Just did a so-so lap in Mk1 3.2 8:43:433, will do another one in a bit should knock a good few secs off, gonna tackle the TTS now.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

We could probably do with a mod deleting all the posts now and then so its just the main one with the times, then new ones?

Anwyway I reckon we should have 3...

Standard mk1 TT 3.2
Standard mk2 TTS

Fully modified, do what you want Mk2 3.2 (just so its seperate to the tts)

Thoughts?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds fine to me,

BTW Hoggy's time has got to be non standard, comfort soft tyres are standard on TTS and I just did an 8:23.441 which I'd consider a pretty good time and there's no way it's possible to get 30 secs on that lol. Will post proof once I've done my Mk1 hot lap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I think we need to do this in arcade mode tbh.

Then we don't have to waste money on cars, and nobody can mod them.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok so.. my proof.










Mk1 3.2 - 8:35.089
Mk2 TTS - 8:23.441

As a prize, the winner (or 2nd if I win) of each category after 7/1/11 wins a Red Bull X2010 courtesy of myself.

To get the ball rolling, tuned TT Mk2 3.2 7:06.452


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Some good times here, i need more practice.


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

No point posting pics until the end of it will get cluttered. I'm going to use this same post each time though as my..

*OFFICIAL TIMES OF FRED*

Mk1 3.2 *8:40.976*
Mk2 S *8.20.742*
MK2 3.2 *7:14.732*

Not sure I can knock much off both 3.2 times without a wheel though so dont expect much more


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Fred, A wheel will not make much difference, without weeks of continuos practise.
I only have a joypad, but years & years of practise playing these games. 
Better times to come tomorrow, hopefully. Will try with a 3.2 as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> I think we need to do this in arcade mode tbh.
> 
> Then we don't have to waste money on cars, and nobody can mod them.


Only have one TT in arcade mode I think and its just not the same experience!!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Fred said:


> No point posting pics until the end of it will get cluttered. I'm going to use this same post each time though as my..
> 
> *OFFICIAL TIMES OF FRED*
> 
> ...


Is that a modified Mk2 3.2 I take it?? I have a fully modified Mk1... might do a lap in that see what happens


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

So nearly every one of my laps is invalidated for a slight touch of the grass... what can I say, I use ALL of the kerb!! Did manage to post a validated 8:51.170 in the Mk1. Pic Here


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Let's hope this guy doesn't find this thread and ruin our fun.
check the video of Greger Huttu at www.iracer.com 
World's fastest (and in my book the coolest) nerd!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I think if you add your tt to your favourites it will appear in arcade mode in standard form.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

JNmercury00 said:


> I think if you add your tt to your favourites it will appear in arcade mode in standard form.


I Thought it was with mods.....

Daz, Arcade mode time trial is exactly the same as what we're doing :? Not sure why you think the 'experience' is different? and i drive a TT every day, i'm sure we could find something a bit more exciting


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

New time for the mk1 - 8:50.462


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

8.34.268, i've try to beat fictorious time,but no luck after 6 laps


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

8:34.156 for the TTS
8:50.462 for the mk1

don't think i've got too much else to give tbh, god knows how you are getting 8:34's in the mk1


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Set yourself a times post like me on the other page and just edit that for your times. Its 4 pages and getting hard to keep up now.

Got some spare time so will do some more laps now and update 

Edit - Just beat the TTS record with a *8:20.741 *and updated my other post.

Took me about 15 attemptes though and thats all I have to give, it was an awesome lap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Fred said:


> Set yourself a times post like me on the other page and just edit that for your times. Its 4 pages and getting hard to keep up now.
> 
> Got some spare time so will do some more laps now and update
> 
> ...


Not really much point if you still have to post to let people know you've edited the other post :roll:

Good time....


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah but I edited a post about something else and just added the time, I didnt make a new one for it as such 

I cant beat the modified mk2 3.2 time, can only get within 10 seconds of it because using the digital buttons I cant correct fast enough. Thats my excuse anyway!

I can probalby match or slightly beat the mk1 time. Not today though, my thumbs are destroyed


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I have about 2.5 seconds more to give on that time I reckon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Fictorious said:


> I have about 2.5 seconds more to give on that time I reckon.


So was your 8:34 in the mark 1 Fiction, Fictorious?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 2.5 seconds more to give on that time I reckon.
> ...


Well seeing as I only ever posted 8:35 I'd imagine so lol.

Something interesting to note is, did a quick lap in a Mk1 225, posted a 8:53 so would make it about 10 seconds slower than the 3.2 as it was about the same quality as my 8:43 in the 3.2, it's definitely worse on the brakes and more floaty round the track but could just be because it's a standard rather than premium car.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you add your tt to your favourites it will appear in arcade mode in standard form.
> ...


I haven't actually tried it on GT5 but I just remember Arcade Mode being crap on previous versions.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Heres my best time with TTS on comfort soft tyres with photo proof.. 8.18.832.
Took a few laps. Will try again with 3.2 later perhaps.









Hoggy.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

8:32.294 in Mk1 TT 3.2, post a pic later if nobody believes


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Fictorious said:


> 8:32.294 in Mk1 TT 3.2, post a pic later if nobody believes


Good work.

i hate you.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mint times. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

malstt said:


> Mint times. :evil:


don't worry mate, us normal people can have our own battle


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Going to do some more laps tomorrow. Just bought a tts as well so will give that a go.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh and if anyone's interested, I ran a 3:31 in the red bull X2010 which is about 9 secs off the best time I've heard of so far.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep getting invalidated laps. :evil: And a 3.31  what a amazing time. Didnt think that would be possible.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Out of intrest what controllers are you guys using. Just got GT5 for christmas and thinking about getting a Logitech G27 setup to go with it.

Kevin


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> Out of intrest what controllers are you guys using. Just got GT5 for christmas and thinking about getting a Logitech G27 setup to go with it.
> Kevin


Hi, Just a normal PS3 joypad , using the joy sticks.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When is the OP Daz8n going to update the leader board, for TTS & Mk1 3.2. as per OP .
With photoproof evidence as well, pointless otherwise.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Out of intrest what controllers are you guys using. Just got GT5 for christmas and thinking about getting a Logitech G27 setup to go with it.
> 
> Kevin


I've got the Driving Force GT, which is about £80. Works perfectly, wouldn't want to spend any more tbh.

It's much better playing with a wheel, more involving, but makes you drive slower :lol: Might try the challenge with the pad, see how i get on...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

malstt said:


> Keep getting invalidated laps. :evil: And a 3.31  what a amazing time. Didnt think that would be possible.


I think world record is about 3:20 but I doubt I will ever get that, can't react fast enough, taking the first sector flat out in 7th always makes my eyes hurt lol.

Driving force GT would be a minimum wheel to get, above that you're just getting bells & whistles anyway like H pattern shifter (anyone driving really quick times or cars will use paddle shift anyway) or dual motor force feedback, metal pedals and leather wheel (good but prob not worth £200 extra)

I have a G25 but I bought it for £130 refurbished.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

First ever drive in the MK1 and first attempt managed 8.47.627 with a controller...

Will have another attempt later, should be able to take a couple of seconds off easily enough - will stick a pic of my best up!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Joypad FTW!!!


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Daz8n said:


> Joypad FTW!!!


Not if you're a winner :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Had a go with the wheel this morning (driving force GT) and got an 8.56.272 so got the pad back out and got 8.45.971!

I'm obviously just useless with the wheel!

No chance I'm going any quicker than that - you guys who've taken around 15 seconds off that are seriously quick! I thought I was quite good at this game! :lol:










For some reason my 8.47 last night hasn't saved but no matter!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Just had my first EVER go on it with the pad, and knocked 5 seconds off my time :lol:

Which handily, is just quicker than richieshore's new time  8:45.719


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Just had my first EVER go on it with the pad, and knocked 5 seconds off my time :lol:
> 
> Which handily, is just quicker than richieshore's new time  8:45.719


Scumbag! I'm going to have to have another go now! :lol: :lol:

Unfortunately I'm away from the PS3 till at least Tuesday but I must be able to find half a second from somewhere! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

haha! i reckon i've got a second or so in the bag 

I might throw my wheel in the bin now! :lol:

Just got 8:30.495 in the TTS


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

manphibian said:


> haha! i reckon i've got a second or so in the bag
> 
> I might throw my wheel in the bin now! :lol:
> 
> Just got 8:30.495 in the TTS


Yeah tell me about it - I thought the wheel was supposed to make you faster! Oh well!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

richieshore said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > haha! i reckon i've got a second or so in the bag
> ...


Hi, Practise Practise & more Practise is the only answer, months not hours.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

richieshore said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > haha! i reckon i've got a second or so in the bag
> ...


When I started with the wheel I was slower than controller, but once you get used to the FFB etc. you will be much quicker, get a much better level of control with the wheel that you don't get with the controller.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

There is also a new seasonal event involving the TTS! its a great little track you have to do the event on as well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

jammyd said:


> There is also a new seasonal event involving the TTS! its a great little track you have to do the event on as well!


Had a go at that earlier with my bog standard TTS, finished second, but 30 seconds behind the leader  Got 240k Cr for it though


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

This is something I will have to try this weekend.

Will have to buy a new TTS as the one I "own" is modified as much as it is possible - and from what I remember I did a 7:15 lap with that one.

I use a G27 wheel and think it works great (manual mode - with the paddles and not the gear stick).

Will be back with results :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Currently looks like Kazinak & Hoggy will be recipients of their own Red Bull X2010 soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Fictorious said:


> Currently looks like Kazinak & Hoggy will be recipients of their own Red Bull X2010 soon


Been up to the old 'gifting yourself' glitch then? :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

In a sense, I do have 3 red bull X2010 anyway (Red bull livery, orange and carbon) from the X1 challenge, but I'll just give out the liveried versions for the winners


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> In a sense, I do have 3 red bull X2010 anyway (Red bull livery, orange and carbon) from the X1 challenge, but I'll just give out the liveried versions for the winners


Don't suppose you fancy loaning me one for a day do you? I'm not back home till Tuesday but will never play the game enough to get to level 30 so am just interested in what it's like - will send it back the same night just after doing a couple of races!

PSN : richieshore

As I say I won't be on the game till at least Tuesday, maybe Wednesday!

Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Heres one in the Mk1 3.2 with Photo Proof of soft tyres. etc *8.32.427*










Hoggy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait till i have another go. Dont think i can beat the times but really want the red bull car.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are my first attempts on Nurburgring with a standard TTS (with standard tires - no mods what so ever):

Best lap: 08:29.618










I must say that I am inpressed with those who drives more than 10 secs faster. I am sure it is possible as I did make some errors on my best lap, but it is not easy :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Just did one lap with my modified TTS, and that was a bit faster :wink:

First lap: 7:14.322 (and with some more laps I think it should be rather easy to beat that FT565 twin Turbo Audi TT that is on top of the list  )


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Hoggy and Kaz, what are your PSN ID's? So I can send you the car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Fictorious, Thanks,, my PSN ID is hoggy10 
Look forward to receiving, will be racing again tonight 8) More records hopefully.   
Leader with both cars & photo proof of soft tyres 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Fictorious, Thanks,, my PSN ID is hoggy10
> Look forward to receiving, will be racing again tonight 8) More records hopefully.
> Leader with both cars & photo proof of soft tyres 8)
> Hoggy.


Then I'll have to beat them


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Awesome just found this.. Gonna have to give it a go later!

PSN id - Sam-Knightrider


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent video luke. 8)


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

That video is amazing!!! I haven't been on in over a week... need to get some faster laps in!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Just noticed I did two faster laps a couple of weeks ago but didn't move me up on the leaderboard. Just done another faster lap of 8:42.462. Will post pic later.

Daz


----------

